# Bontoni shoes and Paolo Scafora shoes?



## Chris L. (Aug 11, 2006)

What are your thoughts about Bontoni and Scafora shoes?


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

*They are about equal to Kenneth Cole!*



Chris L. said:


> What are your thoughts about Bontoni and Scafora shoes?


Just Kidding! They are two very good lines. Why not use your search function, and see what Jcusey and our resident shoe experts say about them.

https://www.bontoni.com/


----------



## Chris L. (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks...

Will check now...


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Here's what I wrote about Bontoni in the RTW Shoemakers thread:



> This company has made a recent splash on the US market, getting themselves carried by Louis Boston and Stanley Korshak. The shoes are very much of a piece with a lot of high-end Italian shoes nowadays: a bit clunky, with eye-popping antiquing. If you like that sort of thing, these shoes appear to be well-made versions of the aesthetic. The problem is that they're grossly overpriced. They're Blake/Rapid-constructed, and the channel for the Rapid sole stitching isn't closed. Frankly, the quality of construction is inferior to Gravati or Martegani, in my opinion; and yet the retail price for the calfskin models is nearly $1000 per pair.


Member T4phage, who knows shoes if anyone does, has written elsewhere that Scafora's RTW shoes are as good as anyone's and are made to the same standards as his bespoke shoes. The pictures that I have seen have made the shoes appear excellent. There are other members of this forum who have actually seen the shoes in the flesh and who can comment more intelligently about them than I can.


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

The Scafora shoes are great looking and seem to be made to a very high standard. They are certainly more than a step above Mantellassi and Santoni and a bit better than Kiton. They are pretty much as good as it gets.

Bontoni, less so.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

i have read t4phages raves about scafora. is scafora able to be purchased in the states or you have to order from europe? and how much is the shoe for their rtw line?


----------



## T4phage (Nov 12, 2003)

brian13 said:


> i have read t4phages raves about scafora. is scafora able to be purchased in the states or you have to order from europe? and how much is the shoe for their rtw line?


You can only buy them in Napoli at PrimoPiano. It is going to be rather difficult to order if you don't know what last you want, if the last will fit you, and what your corresponding U.S size is.


----------



## Notik (Jul 3, 2005)

*bontoni*

I've seen them at Louis Boston and share the observation above -- that the construction isn't that great for the price. They are attractive but don't feel very substantial when you examine them. At half the price -- $400 vs. $800 -- they would be a better buy.


----------



## JetsetterNYC (Aug 14, 2006)

*Kiton and Bontoni are the real deal*

Gentlemen,

I am an avid collector of handmade shoes. I must have at least 50 pair of shoes in my closet. Up until a few years ago, I wore mostly English-made shoes-mainly John Lobb. My splash into Italian-made shoes began when I purchased a pair of suede Lattanzi shoes (extremely overpriced and not worth the euro) and some Berluti (franco-italian) and Santoni here an there. Just over a year ago, I became enamored with Bontoni and Kiton. Like Lattanzi, Kiton pricing is way over the top. They do, however, make a sleek shoe.  Based on my experience, there isn't a better price/quality shoe out there than that of Bontoni. The quality is tantamout to that of Kiton's -yet the price is almost half. Contrary to what some of you believe, Bontoni does make goodyear-welted shoes. I have a few pair myself which I ordered at a trunk show.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

JetsetterNYC said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I am an avid collector of handmade shoes. I must have at least 50 pair of shoes in my closet. Up until a few years ago, I wore mostly English-made shoes-mainly John Lobb. My splash into Italian-made shoes began when I purchased a pair of suede Lattanzi shoes (extremely overpriced and not worth the euro) and some Berluti (franco-italian) and Santoni here an there. Just over a year ago, I became enamored with Bontoni and Kiton. Like Lattanzi, Kiton pricing is way over the top. They do, however, make a sleek shoe. Based on my experience, there isn't a better price/quality shoe out there than that of Bontoni. The quality is tantamout to that of Kiton's -yet the price is almost half. Contrary to what some of you believe, Bontoni does make goodyear-welted shoes. I have a few pair myself which I ordered at a trunk show.


hmm, interesting.

what would you say about your santoni fatte a manos? 
how would you compare them to let say your lattanzi, kiton, and john lobbs?
overall (excluding design as that is personal taste) construction, leather, quality, etc. how would you rank the value for those top 4 in respect to their price?


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Likewise, I'm also curious as to what you think about both the bespoke and RTW lines of Berluti?

Also, Welcome to Ask Andy!


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

Brian13 said:


> hmm, interesting.
> 
> what would you say about your santoni fatte a manos?
> how would you compare them to let say your lattanzi, kiton, and john lobbs?
> overall (excluding design as that is personal taste) construction, leather, quality, etc. how would you rank the value for those top 4 in respect to their price?


I can tell you my opinion:

Quality:
1. Lattanzi
2. Kiton
3. Santoni FAM
4. JL

Lattanzi and Kiton are clearly higher quality as they are hand welted shoes. Kiton may be machine lasted, I am not sure. The construction of the inside of a Lattanzi is far superior to Kiton as Lattanzi uses layers of leather to build up the area where the shank would normally be. Kiton uses wood (still better than metal). Finally, according to the Paone who runs the Kiton shoe workshop, the materials that they use are not up to the standard of Lattanzi and are more comparable to a Lobb or EG. I should also mention the various constructions that Lattanzi does that none of the other makers do.

Santoni is a bit better made than Lobb as they actually have SOME handworking. The leathers are probably very similar. At the top of the line, they are as well made as Kiton if not better.

I don't know what to say as far as value goes. AEs are better value than any of them.

If Bontoni truly makes Goodyear welted shoes, then they would probably be similar to the other goodyear welted shoes on the list, namely Santoni and Lobb. Kiton and Lattanzi are NOT Goodyear welted. They are simply welted.

AF, Berluti RTW is done by StefanoBi. They are OK, but not really special IMO. The colorations are amazing, especially if you like the particular colorations. I hear their bespoke shoes are sensational.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks matt, any chance in the world that there can ever be some lattanzis at a discount anywhere?


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

Brian13 said:


> thanks matt, any chance in the world that there can ever be some lattanzis at a discount anywhere?


How would I know? I don't sell them .


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

well, i know you own several pairs, thought you might have bought a few on sale or something.


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

They used to go on sale, but now nobody but Lattanzi carries them and he doesn't believe in sales.


----------



## mussel (Oct 19, 2004)

Brian13 said:


> thanks matt, any chance in the world that there can ever be some lattanzis at a discount anywhere?


Someone at SF mentioned Lattanzi is being marked down to $1050 at Massimo Bizzocchi.


----------



## MaChemist (Jul 1, 2008)

I am interested in buying a pair of Bontoni shoes but on this forum I read many negative comments. Can you give evidence for the comments? I have recently seen a trunk show of Bontoni where they show all of teir shoes. They look very nice to me. Bontoni makes tree different "lines" of shoes. They have machine welted goodyear for a price of +- 900 euro, handmade goodyear for 1250 euro and blakes (do not know the prices). On th trunk show they demonstrated the hand stitching and hand coloring of the shoes. It looked very nice to me and I tried two pairs and they fit exceptionally well. So why is there a negative atmosphere around Bontoni on the forum? The only thing that is a point of discussion is why thy do not use closed channel stitching. But when you wear your shoes the stitching will erode after soe time. Hoping for some answers


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have been quite pleased by my one pair. And would happily buy another pair.

Enjoy

Perry


----------



## xavier (Mar 9, 2007)

pkincy said:


> I have been quite pleased by my one pair. And would happily buy another pair.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Perry


I have two pair of Bontonis and one of my colleagues has 5 pair. Mine are extremely comfortable, well made and beautifully finished. I probably wear them once a week and have no complaints.

I would definitely purchase Bontonis again...if only they were a little less expensive!


----------



## MaChemist (Jul 1, 2008)

So it seems that Bontoni makes great looking shoes and are very nice constructed. How can you compare them with your other shoes? Are there more people with Bontoni shoes?


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

I actually don't find them expensive. I bought mine at Wilkes Bashford at retail and considered $895 a bargain as my other choices were JLs at $1440 (at the time) or EG at a $1000+.

Perry


----------



## MaChemist (Jul 1, 2008)

Is it than a blake constructed Bontoni you have?


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

I really don't know.

Perry


----------



## xavier (Mar 9, 2007)

pkincy said:


> I really don't know.
> 
> Perry


I have that exact same shoe..it really is a beautiful shoe. Did you by chance get it from Wilkes Bashford in San Francisco?


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, I did. I asked and was told that Kiton had copied the Bontoni design although it is likely the other way around as the shoes are virtually identical although the Kiton is not available in this chestnut color. I have only seen it in more of a dark oak.

Perry


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

I find a high proportion of high-end Italian shoes sold in the US
down right theatrical and a caricature of good taste with their
antiquing, etc.. In a few years such shoes will look hopelessly 
dated. For Italian shoes which exude understated 
elegance and refinement see Marini



Bonara also meets this standard.


----------



## MaChemist (Jul 1, 2008)

It is absolulty true there are some of overdone flashy looking Italian shoes but the Bontonis posted here are very timeless and elegant in my opinion. One also must keep in mind that the more "conservative" shoemakers as Crockett and Jones, G&G have Italian based last in their collection. What to say of the over sleek shoes from Corthay, Aubercy, Berluti. In my opinion Bontoni uses very "English" types of lasts. Can you also make a picture of the sole of the shoe please?


----------



## silvestro.com (May 16, 2009)

pkincy said:


> I really don't know.
> 
> Perry


Look the difference between your shoes and my shoes
https://https://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sko1.jpg 
https://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sko1.jpg
https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sko2.jpg

For me, there aren't any differences because I think my father made both of them


----------



## jordong (Jul 7, 2008)

*Bontoni Shoes*

I have some new Bontoni's for sale on eBay now.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

I bought my first pair of Bontoni's at WB in SF. They were $895 and Blake rapid stiched but the chanel was closed. They offer alot of unique and custom features. Due to the Euro the cost went up and Are now $975. I have purchased 2 other pairs as I think they are very well made shoes. I have been in contact with the company which is very small. They are very responsive. They make about 12 pairs of shoes a day. All their shoes are hand polished and antiqued. They do make Bespoke as well as MTO shoes. They also make good year welted shoes on request. My experience is that they need a good period of breaking in and will last a very long time. The quality of the workmanship is very high. The company is a family owned business with about 12 employees.

My only complaint is that they are a bit heavy and a little clunkier than some EG's or JL's that I own. For around $1000 retail, I think they are very nice. Lattanzi's are ridiculously over priced as are Kiton's you can have bespoke shoes made by Cleverly for those prices. Which I have as well.

My favorite italian shoes are Stefan Obi. Part of the LVH group. SO's are good year welted and very well made as well as good looking. I have 6 pairs of them and they are very comfortable. They are a liitle too pricey at $895.


----------

